# How to restore accidentally deleted iTunes library?



## 123123 (Aug 2, 2008)

While deleted 1 song, I noticed that I somehow deleted hundreds of songs in my library. (I had about 400 songs but now I'm left with only 45.)

I didn't have it backed up anywhere (not on a iPod or anywhere else).

I checked the Trash but they are not there.
I also tried checking under User>Music>iTunes>iTunes Music but I can't see them there either?

Can someone _*please*_ tell me how to get all those songs back? Is there any effective program I can download (preferably free) to restore everything to how it was previously? I really need help - I feel like kicking myself for my stupidness. XX) 

Really appreciate your time.
Thanks

(BTW, I have iTunes 8)


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

When I try to delete a song from my iTunes Library, I am always asked if I want to move it to the trash first.

If you got that message, and if you said yes, and if you then emptied the trash, then you are more or less boned. An "undelete" utility like Tech Tool or DiskWarrior's "Scavenge" mode MIGHT get SOME songs back, but if you've been using the computer since then I think I can safely say they're gone.

If these are songs you bought from the iTunes store, get in touch with them. They will (at their discretion) sometimes allow a ONE TIME ONLY!!! redownload of purchased material.

In the meantime, go buy a backup drive.


----------

